# unseriöser ebayer mal wieder



## User Nr 2528 (6 März 2005)

jetzt hat es auch bei mir einer versucht. Will mich wohl über den Tisch ziehen.
Ich ersteigere ein Netzgerät für einen Newton PDA. Angeblich im "einwandfreien Zustand". Das Ding kommt als Warensendung nach etwa 2 Wochen. Ich packe es aus und sehe gleich: der Anschlußstecker für den Newton ist abgeschnitten worden, das Teil ist also unbrauchbar.

Ich schreibe ihm eine Email und weise ihn auf die rechtliche Seite hin und fordere Nachbesserung durch Lieferung eines Netzgerätes gleicher Spezifikation wie angegeben. Er soll mir also das liefern, was er verkaufen wollte.

Er schreibt zurück, daß sich bei der Post wohl einige Leute öfter einen Scherz erlauben, indem sie Waren beschädigen.
Ha ha, als ob die nix anderes zu tun hätten.

Seine Bewertungen sprechen eigentlich gegen ihn. Mehrere Negativbewertungen. Ich dachte aber, daß bei einem Preis von unter 10 Euro der Schaden ja nicht derart groß ist zumal er für die Negativbewertungen als Entschuldigung eine schwere Erkrankung angibt, die ihn an der fristgerechten Abwicklung seiner Transaktionen hinderte. So hatte ich also an das Gute im Menschen geglaubt und ersteigert. War wohl doch ein Reinfall.

Nun sichert er mir zu, daß er das Geld zurück überweisen will. Bin mal gespannt, ob er sein Wort hält.

Wenn nicht - was würdet Ihr in so einem Falle tun. Wert des Netzgerätes inclusive Porto war etwa 9 Euronen.


----------



## Reducal (6 März 2005)

User Nr 2528 schrieb:
			
		

> ... was würdet Ihr in so einem Falle tun.


Ebay von dem Sachverhalt in Kenntnis setzen und (falls nicht gezahlt wird) eine Anzeige wegen Betruges erstatten. In der Beschreibung wurde sicher nicht darauf hingewiesen, dass der Stecker abgeschnitten ist, oder?

_Ich selbst sitze zur Zeit immer öfter irgendwelchen schrägen Vögeln über Ebay auf und habe kein Verständnis mehr für Typen, die meinen, dass das alles nur Spaß sei.
Am schrägesten jedoch ist für mich z. B. die StA Neuss. Ein bekannter Ebaybetrüger, der seinen Lebensunterhalt mit krummen Geschäften über das Portal meistert, wurde zigfach angezeigt. In jedem einzelnen Fall zahlte er den Geschädigten erst nach seiner Beschuldigtenvernehmung die Kohle zurück und als Dankeschön wurden alle Verfahren in Neuss eingestellt, weil ja dann kein Schaden entstanden war und der Beschuldigte selbst tätige Reue zeigte (Anmerkung: mMn eine sehr merkwürdige Rechtsauffassung und absurde Auslegung geltender Gesetze). Jetzt hat er mich beschissen - schau´n mar mal, wie sich dieses Sache nun einlässt._


----------



## User Nr 2528 (22 Mai 2005)

jetzt hat sich der Kerl erfolgreich gewunden, immer wieder die Rücküberweisung versprochen und einmal mittels Kopie des Überweisungsscheins per Email seine guten Ansichten beteuert. Das eine Mal habe ich ihm einen Zahlendreher in der BLZ übermittelt und er konnte zumindest mit dieser BLZ keine erfolgreiche Überweisung tätigen. 

Aber in der darauffolgenden Mail meinerseits war die BLZ und Kontonummer wieder korrekt angegeben (in vorangegangenen Mails auch) und seither habe ich nichts mehr von ihm gehört. Nicht verwunderlich auch, daß er seine Mitgliedschaft bei ebay beendet hat oder sie beendet wurde. Bis Ende nächster Woche habe ich ihm noch eine Frist gesetzt wobei er auf drei Mails meinerseits seit Anfang letzter Woche nicht reagiert hat, aber was sollte dann kommen? Wegen der paar Kröten fängt man schließlich keinen Rechtsstreit an. Ob eine Anzeige lohnt?


----------



## Reducal (23 Mai 2005)

User Nr 2528 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob eine Anzeige lohnt?


Erstatte eine und gib´ den gesamten Schriftvekehr dazu. Stelle bei der Anzeigenerstattung einen Strafantrag! Dann würde ich das Aktenzeichen und die aufnehmende Polizeistelle dem anderen mitteilen, damit er schon immer Bescheid weiss, dass da was auf ihn zu kommt - vielleicht zahlt er ja deswegen dann den Betrag zurück.


----------



## User Nr 2528 (23 Mai 2005)

mach ich. Bis Ende der Woche hat er noch Zeit. Was passiert aber, wenn er nicht reagiert und Strafanzeige und Strafantrag gestellt wurden?


----------



## Reducal (23 Mai 2005)

_Nach meiner Erfahrung sieht das folgender Maßen aus:_

...dabei gehe ich mal davon aus, dass Du bereits weißt, wer Dein Geschäftspartner ist. Zumindest lässt er sich einfach über die Kontoverbindung ermitteln. Es kann angenommen werden, dass der Empfänger der Zahlung in betrügerischer Absicht gehandelt hat und somit dringend einer Straftat verdächtig ist. Die Ermittlungen bei einer Strafanzeige richten sich gegen ihn, er ist Beschuldigter in einem Strafverfahren. Wenn die Ermittlungsbehörden den Beschuldigten erfolgreich bestimmen und ihm die Verwendung der Überweisung nachweisen können (was wohl kein Problem ist), dann sieht das StGB eine entsprechende Strafe für ihn vor, wenn er vorsätzlich gehandelt hat. Den Vorsatz kann man ihm getrost unterstellen, da er nicht weiter (oder nicht angemessen) auf den Mailverkehr reagiert hat.
Stellt sich der Beschuldigte "tot" oder macht Gebrauch von seinem Aussageverweigerungsrecht, dann kann die sachbearbeitende StA generell von einer schuldhaften Handlung ausgehen und erteilt ihm zumindest einen entsprechenden Strafbefehl. Den kann er dann nur akzeptieren oder mit einer Begründung widersprechen. Die Begründung würde dann wie eine be- oder entlastende Aussage zu werten sein.

Wie es jedoch mit dem bezahlten Betrag aussieht, bleibt abzuwarten. Sollte das Ganze in einer Hauptverhandlung gipfeln, dann kann der geschädigte Zeuge als Nebenkläger auftreten und der Richter verfügt in einem Urteil bereits, was der Beschuldigte zu veranlassen hat. Manche Richter bestimmen das aber auch gleich ohne expliziter Anfrage eines Zeugen.
Generell gilt jedoch _der Ausgang des Verfahrens_ als wichtig. Wenn der Vorgang nach § 170 (2) StPO (hier ein Beispiel) eingestellt wird oder mit dem Strafbefehl  erledigt ist, hast Du bzw. Dein Anwalt ein Recht auf Akteneinsicht (eigentlich auch schon während des Verfahrens). Dort steht dann drin, wer der Kontoinhaber ist und warum er (gemäß dem Ermittlungsergebnis) die Ware nicht versandt oder das Geld erstattet hatte - da kann man dann mit einem zivilen Verfahren nachlegen und sein Geld direkt einfordern.


----------



## Counselor (23 Mai 2005)

Passend zum Thema:
http://www.internetrecht-rostock.de/Ebay_und_Internetauktionen.htm


----------



## User Nr 2528 (1 Juni 2005)

er läßt es wohl darauf ankommen. Meine Frist ließ er ungenutzt verstreichen, auf Emails reagiert er nicht. Bei ebay ist seine Mitgliedschaft erloschen. Nun folgt noch ein Brief meinerseits an ihn, damit alles seine Ordnung hat, denn wie man weiß, verschwinden seit der Umstellung von Papierpost auf digitale Post so viele Briefe wie nie zuvor im digitalen Nirgendwo - besonders die unangenehmen. Bringt auch dieser letzte Brief kein befriedigendes Ergebnis, folgt, was weiter oben empfohlen wurde - die harte Tour. Leider.


----------



## dotshead (1 Juni 2005)

Naja das BS vermeidet leider keene solche Abzocke *SCNR*


----------



## User Nr 2528 (2 Juni 2005)

hmmmmm. Daran sollten sie mal arbeiten. Wäre ein echter Fortschritt.


----------

